

Cisco's New Router Will Make AT&T Suck Less - Judson
http://www.fastcompany.com/1576726/cisco-crs-3-internet-infrastructure-data-center-att-atandt-video-speed-data-rates-broadband

======
DanBlake
While it may make a difference in the future when we have millions of users
using video calling on phones, Installing these right now wont have any
noticeable effect simply because the routers in use currently are not the
bottleneck(s) causing a horrible experience with AT&T.

------
vkdelta
The bottle next is not the core infrastructure, but the last mile.

~~~
vkdelta
The bottleneck is not the core infrastructure, but the last mile.

